# Acer TravelMate ram erweiterung



## Mekonomen06 (24. August 2009)

So, hey alle zusammen, ich habe habe wie im Titel erwähnt eine Frage zur RAM aufrüstung.

Ich stehe kurz vor dem kauf des Acer Travelmates 8471 - die Business Serie der sehr atraktiven Timeline Serie.
Nun hat mein Kaufkandidat nur 2gb Ram, somit ist ein von zwei slots belegt. Da sich die Intel onboard graka aber ziemlich viel genehmigt (sofern vorhanden ^^) und bei mir mit vista 2 GB pflicht ist will ich nochmal 2gb rein hauen.

In dem Notebook ist n 2gb DDR3 SDRAM PC3 8500 (1066 MHz) Riegel drin.
Da ich nahe an Home of Hardware wohne hatte ich dort nach weiterem Ram geschaut, dort gibt es zum einen Ram von Acer:
SO-DIMM 2048MB DDR3-1066 ; Acer - Memory - 2 GB - SO-DIMM, 204-polig - DDR3 - 1066 MHz für 57 euro
und zum anderen Ram von Kingston:
Kingston SODIMM 2048MB PC3-1066 CL7 ; Kingston ValueRAM - Memory - 2 GB - SO-DIMM, 204-polig - DDR3 - 1066 MHz - CL7 - 1.5 V - ungepuffert - nicht-ECC für 36 euro

Meine Frage, kann ich Sorglos zum Kingston Ram greifen ohne irgendwelche kompatibilitäts störungen befürchten zu müssen, und falls jemand dieses oder ein Timeline Notebook hat mir sagen ob das einfach einzubauen ist -- also ob man beispielsweise nur 2 schrauben rausdrehen muss um an den freien Ram slot zu gelangen?
Außerdem frag ich mich ob ich die Garantie damit auf den Mond schieße, zu Deutsch: ob ich meine Garantieansprüche damit verliere?

Mit Notebooks kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus, deswegen habe ich hier so viele Fragen, müsst ihr entschuldigen 

Vielen Dank schonmal euch für die Antworten, würdet mir sehr weiterhelfen in meiner Kaufentscheidung.

Gruß
Mekonomen06


----------



## midnight (24. August 2009)

Also erstmal kannst du da jeden xbeliebigen Ram reinstecken - musst nur gucken, ob dein Board so viel kann, sollte aber. Deine Garantie geht nicht flöten, zumindest nicht die Garantie auf alle anderen Teile, an denen du nicht rumgefingert hast. Wenn du also dein Ram wechselst und die CPU draufgeht, dann hast du volle Garantie auf die CPU.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2009)

bei notebooks läuft auch der "billige" RAM erfahrungsgemäß einwandfrei. es muss auf keinen fall der extra-RAM vom hersteller sein.

und wenn du in der nähe vpon hoh wohnst, dann nimm doch dein laptop direkt mit. die sind doch sicher so drauf, dass die das auch wieder zurücknehmen, selbst wenn es kein versandkauf ist. bei versand kenn ich die als sehr entgegenkommend, da werden die "offline" doch sicher auch ganz o.k sein


----------



## Mekonomen06 (25. August 2009)

vielen Dank euch beiden, der beruhigt mich schonmal das prinzipiell auch anderer ram ohne probleme laufen sollte, allerdings meinte ich jetzt damit auch ob es da evtl. andere spannungen oder i-wie so ähnlich gibt womit dieses spezielle notebook dann nicht klar kommt ....?

Naja, da mit hoh das Notebook in meiner konfiguration nicht besorgen will/kann, habe ich es woanders gekauft, aber anstatt den 3 euro günstigeren ram wo anders zu kaufen und noch versandkosten dann zu zahlen geh ich lieber bei denen im laden vorbei und kauf mir da den Kingston ram. Allerdings (wenn ich mich nicht irre) nehmen die den ram nicht mehr zurück wenn ich ihn mal ausprobiert habe --> die bieten da für 20 euro auch nen service an wo sie es dann für mich einbauen, aber sowas will ich eigentlich nicht machen, da a) ich es arsch teuer finde, und b) das ja wohl nicht so schwer ist ^^

Also ihr meint da kann ich relativ sorglos zuschlagen und einbauen?


----------



## midnight (25. August 2009)

Das mit der Garantie stimmt, die haften nicht dafür, dass die Riegel nicht bei dir laufen. Nur wenn sie halt komplett durch sind kriegst du neue. Einbauen für 20€ ist, naja, nicht unbedingt günstig. Aber wenns dann gleich Garantie und so drauf gibt ist das ne Überlegung wert. Ram befindet sich aber meist einfach unter einer kleinen Klappe unten am Laptop. Wie gesagt, meistens!

so far


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Das mit der Garantie stimmt, die haften nicht dafür, dass die Riegel nicht bei dir laufen. Nur wenn sie halt komplett durch sind kriegst du neue. Einbauen für 20€ ist, naja, nicht unbedingt günstig. Aber wenns dann gleich Garantie und so drauf gibt ist das ne Überlegung wert. Ram befindet sich aber meist einfach unter einer kleinen Klappe unten am Laptop. Wie gesagt, meistens!
> 
> so far


  und wo steht, dass der shop dafür garantiert, dass der RAM läuft?   

es geht lediglich darum, ob die notebook-herstellergarantie verloren geht, nur weil man neues RAM einbaut. und da isses klar: wenn nicht WEGEN des RAMs oder WEGEN eines fehlers bei einbau ein defekt auftritt, dann erlischt die nicht. 

und RAM einbauen kann man echt selber, die Nbooks hersteller haben dafür sogar oft ne beschreibung, wie man das macht, in der anleitung des notebooks.


----------



## midnight (25. August 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und wo steht, dass der shop dafür garantiert, dass der RAM läuft?
> 
> es geht lediglich darum, ob die notebook-herstellergarantie verloren geht, nur weil man neues RAM einbaut. und da isses klar: wenn nicht WEGEN des RAMs oder WEGEN eines fehlers bei einbau ein defekt auftritt, dann erlischt die nicht.
> 
> und RAM einbauen kann man echt selber, die Nbooks hersteller haben dafür sogar oft ne beschreibung, wie man das macht, in der anleitung des notebooks.



Ich sagte WENN sie es garantieren. Woher soll ich wissen, dass sie es nicht tun. Aber wenn sie das schon einbauen, dann können sie das Dingen ja wohl auch mal einschalten...

so far


----------



## Mekonomen06 (26. August 2009)

Also, ich kriege das Notebook voraussichtlich anfang nächster Woche geliefert, wenn ich es nicht vergesse schreib ich hier nochmal kurz ob mein Notebook explodiert ist durch den Kingston ram  ^^

Vielen Dank nochmal, und schöne Woche euch noch.

Servus
Mekonomen06


----------

